# Pheasant Stomping



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

Maybe I should put this in the "ETHICS" section, but I guess this could fit here too. I am sure that most of us have heard about the incident from the football game the other night where the coach stomped on that pheasant that kids released onto the field. I have read several comments from animal rights activists who think the man should be charged with a felony for his actions as they see it as animal cruelty. I think it is unfortunate what happened. The guy most certainly did the wrong thing. He says he was trying to "pin it down by stepping on it, but lost his balance", but in my opinion he looked like a little sissy trying to kill the thing before it "pecked him to death." Why wouldn't he just reach down and try to catch it? That's what I would do! Instead he nearly stomps the thing to death and has an animal cruelty charge to deal with, and thousands of PETA and humane society followers on his butt. It got me thinking, yeah, getting stomped on isn't a pretty way to go, but what would people say about how us sportsmen who ring necks to dispatch winged birds? Is that any better? Fact of the matter is, its something that needs to be done to put the bird out, and end it's suffering. Obviously we shoot to kill, but in the circumstance where a clean kill didn't happen are we being inhumane in how we euthanize birds? I think ringing necks is a humane thing to do, as it puts an end to suffering. So then we go to the animal rights opinion that we shouldn't hunt at all because animals MIGHT suffer. So what kind of reaction do you have to this? Does a line need to be drawn? If so, where? 

P.S. I'm sure this could get touchy, so let's keep it civil.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

I think this thing has been blown completely out of proportion. It is a slow news week. The video clips don't show the five minutes of trying to catch the bird - just the last 10 seconds. The media has been very fast to jump to conclusions on this deal. I would have stomped on it too. The guy owes no apologies. 

Back to the bigger question you bring up. Hunting involves killing animals. No way around it. We all have our own way of dealing with that. We owe no apologies for it.


----------



## grousehunter (Sep 11, 2007)

It is always good to be humane to all living creatures, however it is a bird! I can't believe that society has progressed to that the point that they equate animals with people. That guy should have picked up the bird and moved it away from the field. As for PETA these are the same nuts that want humans killed to save animals, so their opinions mean nothing to me. I believe the rest of society is smarter than all these groups think they are (including hunting groups).


----------



## scattergunner (Sep 21, 2007)

GaryFish said:


> I think this thing has been blown completely out of proportion. It is a slow news week. The video clips don't show the five minutes of trying to catch the bird - just the last 10 seconds. The media has been very fast to jump to conclusions on this deal. I would have stomped on it too. The guy owes no apologies.
> 
> Back to the bigger question you bring up. Hunting involves killing animals. No way around it. We all have our own way of dealing with that. We owe no apologies for it.


+1!


----------



## huntducksordietrying (Sep 21, 2007)

Have the animal rights activist seen how a cougar, bob cat or cyote kill a pheasant? If they did Im sure they would have a tissy fit about predetors too, or maybe not, because they have more rights than humans.


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

I couldn't say it better myself gents! It is absolutely ridiculous how much of a fit has been thrown over this. They need to get a life and realize that as humans, we are the top predator! If we belong to nature, then we certainly have the right to kill. Too bad the guy made the decision he did though. Certainly not how i would have handled things


----------



## ScottyP (Sep 12, 2007)

I think the charge of wanton destruction of protected wildlife is fitting. He did not kill the bird in a legal manner and to stomp a bird in front of hundreds of spectators was pretty stupid. I'm sure he will be allowed to plea to a reduced charge (maybe a class c crim mischief?) once all the hubbub dies down.


----------



## coolgunnings (Sep 8, 2007)

The authorities should be going after the boys who released the pheasant on to the field. Not the guy that stomped it. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

huntducksordietrying said:


> Have the animal rights activist seen how a cougar, bob cat or cyote kill a pheasant? If they did Im sure they would have a tissy fit about predetors too, or maybe not, because they have more rights than humans.


I'm sure most of them are aware that animals kill other animals, but they probably expect more from human's. I think what happened was at a minimum, a stupid act and I'm sure he regretted it 5 minutes after it happened.

I agree that the charges fit.

Is he a raving lunatic that will probably be a serial killer someday like some have commented? Get real, it was bad judgement, nothing more.


----------

